
Trump gives nod to Oracle buyout of TikTok in US - dberhane
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-53830533
======
blaser-waffle
> Oracle's chairman Larry Ellison is a supporter of Mr Trump and held a
> fundraising event for him in February.

The article in a nutshell. MS isn't as friendly to Trump I guess?

